# Nokia 5800 XpressMusic, PC Suite oder Ovi Suite, Navigation allgemein



## Pixy (28. September 2010)

Erst mal Hallo an alle.

Ich könnte ernsthaft einmal Eure Hilfe brauchen, da man in den ganzen Dingen ja nicht mehr durchsieht.

Ich habe mir gestern ein Nokia 5800 XpressMusic bestellt. Da mein jetziges Nokia 7610 nach 5 Jahren echt ausgedient hat. Es zuckt förmlich nur noch.
Aber es hat mir in all den Jahren gute Dienste  geleistet.

Zu dem neuen Smartphone gibt es aber auch leider genauso viele Fragen wie Funktion.

Die erste Frage bzw. deren Funktion ist auch schnell gefunden.

Nimmt man PC Suite oder Ovi Suite? PC Suite soll älter sein. Hat aber den Vorteil dass man damit Kontakte, SMS, usw. bearbeiten kann. Diese durchaus wichtigen Funktionen soll es im OVI Suite nicht mehr geben!

Stattdessen, soll man mit OVI Suite, im Multimedia Bereich mehr machen können. Sei es Filme Music usw.

Ich persönlich tendiere eher zum PC Suite. Damit, so denkt man, könnte sich ja meine Frage geklärt haben. So einfach ist es dann leider dennoch nicht.

Ich habe mir das Handy unteranderem wegen der Navigation gekauft.
Und jetzt stoßen wir gleich auf mehreren Fragen. 

Wenn ich ein Handy bzw. Software (u.a. Navi) Update durchführen möchte, mit welcher SUITE bin ich dann besser dran?

Kann ich auch mit PC Suite meine Navi Karten Updaten bzw. ein Software Update durchführen?

Oder brauche ich womöglich beide? Ich hoffe nicht, ich habe keine Lust mein Rechner unnötig mit Programmen voll zu hauen.

Wenn sich diese Hauptfragen geklärt haben, komme ich auch schon fast zum Schluss.

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Navi?
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist das GPS kostenfrei und das a GPS kostet extra. Ich weiß natürlich dass es ohne a GPS extrem lange dauern soll, aber das wäre mir egal. 

Hier kann man es unter andrem nachlesen. Ich möchte nur auf Nr. sicher gehen.

Wenn ich anschließend über GPS die Navigation starte, muss ich da noch auf irgendwas achten? Nokia wirbt ja damit dass man kostenfrei Navigieren kann. 

Wenn man sich jetzt mit Sprache Navigieren lässt, soll es ca. 70 Euro im Jahr kosten. Diese Funktion kann man hoffentlich abstellen!?!

So das wäre erst mal alles, was ja schon echt viel ist.

Ich hoffe einige von Euch haben in dieser Richtung Erfahrung oder wissen es schlichtweg.

Ich freue mich über jegliche Antworten.


Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal im vorraus für Eure Hilfe.

PS: Es soll keine Diskussion über alternative Handys werden, bitte.
     Wenn nicht, macht es auch nix. Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## qwerkop23 (28. September 2010)

updates von software und karten+navisprache über ovi (alte karten löschen, neue aussuchen und aufspielen, ebenso die sprach pakete)
navi und das kartenmaterial ist kostenlos (a GPS sagt mir nichts)

alles ums 5800 gibts hier:
Nokia 5800 Forum


----------



## chris1995 (28. September 2010)

Also, ich finde Pc Suit besser habe aber beides installiert! Die Sateliten für GPS findet das Handy bei mir in ca 5 min. MfG Chris


----------



## Pixy (29. September 2010)

Und kann ich die Navi Karten auch mit PC Suite aktualisieren?

Mmh, 72 Hits und keiner weiß was genaueres!?!

Es muss doch irgendjemand geben, der mir all meine Fragen beantworten kann.

Leider stehen im Netz nicht alle Antworten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2010)

Pixy schrieb:


> Erst mal Hallo an alle.
> 
> Ich könnte ernsthaft einmal Eure Hilfe brauchen, da man in den ganzen Dingen ja nicht mehr durchsieht.
> 
> ...



blubb


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2010)

Ich danke Dir. 

Endlich mal jemand der was näheres Wusste.

Ich habe jetzt mal beide ausprobiert, und tendiere jetzt zu OVI Suite.
Man kann mit Ovi Suite sogar Microsoft Outlook verbinden. Ich habe im Netz häufig gelesen dass man die Kontakte nicht bearbeiten kann. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall.

Ich danke dir für deine Mühe.

PS: blubb


----------

